# checkboxen auswertung mit Cold Fusion



## Adi | tmine (13. August 2007)

Hey Leute ich hab irgendwie n Problem mit der Auswertung von checkboxen... ev. kann mir ja jemand schnell helfen

hier der Code

```
<cfif ISDEFINED("FORM.submit")>
		  <cfoutput>#FROM.checkbox[1]#</cfoutput>
		  
		  
		  </cfif>
		  
		  <cfquery name="anz" datasource="#application.datasource#">
		  	select *
			from Artikel
		  </cfquery>
		  <form name="form1" method="post" action="del.produkte.cfm">
			  <table width="100%" height="36" border="1" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" bordercolor="#000000">
			  <cfloop query="anz">
				  <tr>
					<td width="6%"><p>
					  <input type="checkbox" name="checkbox[]" value="<cfoutput>#anz.id#</cfoutput>">
					</td>
					<td width="5%"><cfoutput>#anz.id#</cfoutput></td>
					<td width="66%"><cfoutput>#anz.name#</cfoutput></td>
					<td width="12%"><cfoutput>#anz.status#</cfoutput></td>
					<td width="11%"><cfoutput>#anz.krzl#</cfoutput></td>
				  </tr>
			  </cfloop>
			 </table>
			 
		      <br>
		      <input name="submit" type="submit" value="delete">
		  </form>
```

ich will doch nur die checkboxen ausgeben können


----------

